# Introduction



## ratnajhari (Apr 7, 2007)

HI 
I AM RATNA FROM SECUNDERABAD IN ANDHRA PRADESH INDIA INTRODUCING TO THIS WEB SITE .
I AM 53 YRS OF AGE & VERY MUCH INTERESTED IN INDIAN CLASSICAL MUSIC THAT TOO SOUTH INDIAN , 
I HAVE LEARNT CARNATIC MUSIC FOR ABOUT 5 YEARS . 
I ALSO LIKE FUSION MUSIC .OLD FILM SONGS .
THOUGH ICANNOT UNDERSTAND WESTWRN MUSIC I LIKE THE MELODY & BEATS OF IT 
THIS ABOUT ME THANK U 
RATNA


----------



## ratnajhari (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Iam New To This Kind Of Web Site & Interested To Know More About This


----------



## ratnajhari (Apr 7, 2007)

I Am Very Much New To This Kind Of Web Sight . I Would Like To Know More About This @ Also Share My Views About The Music Of All Kinds


----------



## ratnajhari (Apr 7, 2007)

I Am Very Much New To This Kind Of Web Sight . I Would Like To Know More About This @ Also Share My Views About The Music Of All Kinds 
I Would Like To Know How To Correct This Mistake


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Ratna.
Some years ago I listened to a lot of Indian classical music, read about it, and even bought a sitar and began to take lessons before I realised how huge, complex and deep that music is. Too much commitment for me, plus trouble with the playing posture.
Western classical music is about as different as it gets, but it too is worth the effort that real listening entails. Hope you come to enjoy it a lot.


----------

